
Record-breaking DDoS reportedly delivered by 145k hacked cameras - blackhole
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/09/botnet-of-145k-cameras-reportedly-deliver-internets-biggest-ddos-ever/
======
ChoHag
> It's not easy for most people to know if their routers, DVRs, and other
> Internet-connected devices are infected.

Now that's just untrue. It's the easist thing in the world to know if your
consumer networking equipment is infected - it is.

------
jtokoph
Could they deliver an interstitial page to users when legitimately browsing a
site on the same CDN that says they have a camera that has been taken over?
Would that cross the line?

